# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Ανέβασμα φωτογραφίας!!!!

## fillitsa

Γιατί πρέπει να είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία; δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι πρέπει να κάνω....ϊσως είναι πολύ αργά και είμαι κουρασμένη. Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ. Θα το ήθελα να γίνετε απλούστερα. :Confused0053:

----------


## vagelis76

*Δε θέλω να σε παίρνει από κάτω....λίγη εξάσκηση και θα τα καταφέρεις Φιλιώ!!!!!*


το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω    απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον    υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία    σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις αυτόν    που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ και    επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα    είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν    π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.

*πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???*

----------


## douke-soula

και μην ανησυχεις καθολου και μενα πριν μια βδομαδα μου εδειξε ο Γιαννης πως να ανεβαζω τις φωτο εκανα μερικες δοκιμες και αυτο ηταν τα καταφερα
τωρα βεβαια μενει να μαθω πως ανεβαζω φωτο  στο ιμαντζσακ ή στο φωτομπουκετ ή πως μεταφερονται απο την μηχανη στο πισι...................
αλλα δεν απογοητευομαι.........μικρη ειμαι ακομα θα μαθω

----------


## mitsman

Δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτο σε προφιλ... μου βγαζει ενα μηνυμα οτι δεν επιτρεπεται ο bb center code..... τι κανω λαθος παλι ο χακερ!!

----------


## Epicouros

Με link το κάνεις; Από imageshack κλπ; ή από τον υπολογιστή σου;

----------


## mitsman

ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ
ειπαμε βρε... χακερ χακερ αλλα οχι και ετσι... κανονικα απο το imageshack!

----------


## Epicouros

Άνοιξε την εικόνα που θες και κάνε δεξί κλικ πάνω στην εικόνα,…πήγαινε στις ιδιότητες κάτω-κάτω και άνοιξε τες ….βρες το url,….κάνε το copy paste εκεί που θέλεις να την βάλεις,….μπορεί να δουλέψει έτσι.

----------


## mitsman

Το εχω κανει και ετσι!

----------


## ΝΕΡΑΙΔΟΚΛΕΦΤΡΑ

Το  imageshack δεν είναι πλέον δωρεάν...χρειάζεται μια τυπική εγγραφή για να μας δώσει τους συνδέσμους για τα Φόρουμ....

----------


## mitsman

Δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα Λινα....
http://www.imageshack.com/
μπες σ'αυτη τη σελιδα 
πηγαινε εκει που λεει media upload
απο κατω γραφει τωρα browse
Πατα εκει και βρες την φωτο σου..
μετα κανε upload now
θα στην βγαλει μικρη, πατα ενα κλικ πανω της και θα στην μεγαλωσει..
τωρα σερνωντας το ποντικι απο κατω προς τα πανω επελεξε την.. θα γινει μπλε. Κανε αντιγραφη και επικολληση εκει που θες...




Χωρις εγγραφη χωρις τιποτα!

----------


## ΝΕΡΑΙΔΟΚΛΕΦΤΡΑ

Το γνωρίζω το σύστημα...έκανα εγγραφή για να διορθώνω και της άλλες φώτο μας....περίπλοκος ο vBulletin μας....οοοεεεοοο

----------


## ΝΕΡΑΙΔΟΚΛΕΦΤΡΑ

Σόρρυ δεν κάνω την έξυπνη η τον ξερόλα....αλλά χρησιμοποιώ το σύστημα εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια....

----------


## mitsman

Εγω παντως δεν ειμαι γραμμενος και μπορω και ανεβαζω στα θεματα φωτογραφιες...
στους τοιχους εχω ενα θεμα με το bb center code

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Ανεβάζω large_20200810094600_830_klouvi

----------


## Ανδρίκος

https://imageshack.com/i/pnPGEAJ4j

----------


## Ανδρίκος

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img923/4504/PGEAJ4.jpg

----------


## Ανδρίκος

[URL=https://imageshack.com/i/pnPGEAJ4j

<a target="_blank" href="https://imageshack.

----------

